# Bluegill?



## DZ-5 (Mar 10, 2003)

I know there's probably very high risk in doing this, but I was just wondering if anyone had tried feeding Ps bluegill, smallmouth bass, or anything else you could fish for in a pond or channel? I didn't know if for example bluegill fins would pose any certain threat?

And another question, I have 4 6-7" RBPs.. I've ALWAYS made sure that the feeders I bought for them were smaller than them, but if I threw in a feeder their size or larger, would they attack and eat that, or is there a chance they would go after each other first? I guess I'm just paranoid. Can piranhas "sense" a fish that isn't their own kind? And if they can, are they more likely to look at that as food over each other?

Thanks,

DZ-5


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i have fed my rhom several sunfish that i caught from the lake...there is always risk







look at the picture and video section...there are posts of this nature (including mine)

the size of the feeder that you throw in is probably completely irrelevant for the size that your piranha are now. any feeder u throw in now will most definently induce a frenzy and they will tear the feeder to pieces...check out the pictures and video section to view vidoes of this nature as well...


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

here's my rhom and a sunfish....

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=7233


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have fed all 3 of my piranha species bluegills and have had no problems. They just tear it up like they do any feeders. Keep an eye out for parasites though!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

parasites and diseases are not always visibual to the immediate eye


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Yeah, I know. Just yesterday I caught a sunfish that had this nasty looking worm attached to its pectoral fin. I tossed it back into the lake.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

yeah the lake i go for has alot of blugill and what not but i fed my p's trout and trout guts they loved it when i get my 180 i may use bluegil to help cycle tank


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> yeah the lake i go for has alot of blugill and what not but i fed my p's trout and trout guts they loved it when i get my 180 i may use bluegil to help cycle tank


 yea, good thinking.

i think ill toss in some sunfish to help cycle it. Also, i plan on adding a lot of the water to my 150 from my other tanks.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

I have a good sized bluegill in my new 25g to help cycle it. I also have goldfish feeders in there that the sunfish keeps eating. It is about halfway through the cycle.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

JesseD said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > yeah the lake i go for has alot of blugill and what not but i fed my p's trout and trout guts they loved it when i get my 180 i may use bluegil to help cycle tank
> ...


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

I wouldn't throw in any fish from a lake (as feeders for your p) unless you quarantine it for a couple weeks and treat it. Chances are, it will be ok, but it's still taking a chance.


----------

